# '09 damage report



## drjeff (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay, granted there's still some good riding to be had before the snow sliding season starts, but with snowmaking having started in the Northeast,  many of us will be putting the mtb away for the winter quite soon.  So lets start what I'll call the damage report (I'm talking bike damage, not things like Grassi's Broken a$$ damage  )

My '09 damage:

- 2 pedals
- 1 rear derailleur mounting bracket
- 1 rear tire sidewall blowout
- 1 bent rear rim
- 4 or 5 tubes

Not bad for my 1st season, especially considering I didn't get the bike until July 4th week! 

Had the sidewall blowout actually today, about 1/3mile into my ride.  Literally sounded like somebody fired a shotgun just behind me   I kind of suspected something wasn't right since my night ride when I blew the rear tube in a rock garden and things just didn't feel right after that.  When I got a good look today at the tire after the blowout, I could see that almost 1/3 of the circumference of the sidewall was down to, if not all the way through the cord under the rubber  and that the rim was slightly bent   Bike's in the shop now for a couple of days to get the rim trued, a new tire for the rear and a general tune up.  Even check out a new Kona 2010 Dawg they had in the LBS - gotta start dropping b-day/x-mas gift hints to my wife


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2009)

1 snapped frame
10 or so broken spokes
1 busted chain quick link
3 or 4 ripped tire sidewalls
several pinch flatted tubes

I think that's it.  Aside from the frame not too bad.


----------



## JD (Oct 13, 2009)

1 tire, handfull of tubes, 1 spoke.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 13, 2009)

Definitely broke my share of stuff this year.

Taco'd one rear wheel
Blown rear hub on another wheel
One saddle
One rear tire
One set of pedals
A couple of tubes
One chain
And a few spokes



Regardless, the bike made out pretty good compared to my body, especially at the beginning of the year! LOL!


----------



## rueler (Oct 13, 2009)

After 1100+ miles things break...I certainly had my share this year!  2 free hub bodies on my rear wheels (two separate wheel sets), broken spoke, busted pedals, new drivetrain (including front rings), new grips, 2 flats, one slit tire, 2 broken cyclo computers, 3 or 4 bushings for the rear suspension, 3 new sets of tires (1 for backup bike, 1 for just in case and 1 on my rig)...


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2009)

One severely bruised patella, deep gash, plus a knee swollen up like a grapefruit.  Wooot.

Hopefully the gaddamn thing will be better by next week.


----------



## Greg (Oct 13, 2009)

Didn't ride as much as planned. Just a few tubes, and the pedals, while still functioning, need to be replaced in the off season.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 13, 2009)

I didn't even bust a tube this season.


----------



## yesmandroc (Oct 13, 2009)

pedals
rear derailleur
bent rim
3 or 4 tubes
3 tires
2 sets of brake pads

I haven't replaced them but they tell me I need a new chain, crankset and freewheel. That money instead is going towards my new bike.


----------



## Talisman (Oct 13, 2009)

This season's tally:

8 to 10 spokes

4 or 5 tubes

2 chains

A small and middle ring

A cat eye battery

A pair of gloves


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 13, 2009)

few tubes - maybe 5
a tire
derailleur hanger
chain
rear brake pads
seat's about had it and need new grips
bike's 3 seasons old - i'd like to check/replace pivots and seals over the winter

oh yea add pedals and shoes
zoiks about 350 bills total for the year!


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 13, 2009)

Didn't break any gear...  just an ass.


----------



## skizilla (Oct 13, 2009)

fanny pack, and snapped steel frame


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 13, 2009)

I have been lucky this year

one sliced tire
blew my fork out - getting fixed under warranty, gave me an excuse to get a new one while I waited  
one broken bolt on the rear linkage. Turner bikes sent me replacement bolts via over night delivery


----------



## Connecticut (Oct 19, 2009)

Marzzochi fork crown cracked (it was 11 years old)
Rear rim split wide open (older worn out Mavic)
Egg beater pedals broke
Thudbuster seatpost elastomer broke in half
Tore a hole in my rear tire's sidewall
Broke 3 chains
dozens of tubes


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 19, 2009)

Knocking on wood.


The road bike traveled more than 800 miles with no breakdowns.

The mountain bike went more than 150 miles with a bent derailer hanger and a shifter cable malfunction.    

I had one tire blow out on a rented downhill rig but I dont count that

Less that 30 bucks.  

Not done yet though couple more weeks.  Hope I did not jinks myself.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> 1 snapped frame
> 10 or so broken spokes
> 1 busted chain quick link
> 3 or 4 ripped tire sidewalls
> ...



Add to that one rear hub/freehub... :smash:


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Add to that one rear hub/freehub... :smash:



What happens when that goes? Grinding?


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Add to that one rear hub/freehub... :smash:



That's sucks! Didn't you get those wheels this year?

Look into a Hope Pro2 rear hub to replace the broken one. They are not too expensive, have good engagement and are pretty solid. So far I love mine. XT rear hubs also get good reviews and can be found cheap. They are just difficult to service. Or just get a Chris King hub.


----------



## rueler (Oct 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Add to that one rear hub/freehub... :smash:



I was bummed for you Bri!!! You were only about 2 miles in at that point. 

The rest of our ride sucked anways, don't worry about it!!! ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Oct 30, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> What happens when that goes? Grinding?



Sometimes.  In this case it just slips and the bike doesn't move forward when pedaled.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 30, 2009)

rueler said:


> I was bummed for you Bri!!! You were only about 2 miles in at that point.
> 
> The rest of our ride sucked anways, don't worry about it!!! ;-)



Yeah, I was actually kinda looking forward to having my ass kicked by you and Woodcore.  Oh well, another time.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 30, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> That's sucks! Didn't you get those wheels this year?
> 
> Look into a Hope Pro2 rear hub to replace the broken one. They are not too expensive, have good engagement and are pretty solid. So far I love mine. XT rear hubs also get good reviews and can be found cheap. They are just difficult to service. Or just get a Chris King hub.



As of right now my budget is $0.00.  Cheap will be the order of the day.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, I was actually kinda looking forward to having my ass kicked by you and Woodcore.  Oh well, another time.



If it makes you feel any better B, I ended up having my ass kicked pretty good trying to keep up with Rueler tonight.


----------



## yesmandroc (Nov 10, 2009)

Rear axle is broken (apparently has been for a while). Am now bike-less. Guess I have to pay off the bike I have on layaway a bit faster than I planned.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 11, 2009)

yesmandroc said:


> Rear axle is broken (apparently has been for a while). Am now bike-less. Guess I have to pay off the bike I have on layaway a bit faster than I planned.



What are you getting for a new bike? You could always buy a cheap rear wheel to get you through the rest of the season.

My new fork is only 2 months old and already blown. Its leaking fork oil from the compression adjustment knob. When ever the fork comes close to bottoming out the fork crown gets covered in oil. So this one will be sent back for a re-built and the old Nixon will go back on the bike for a while.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 11, 2009)

One finger, will post pic later.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 11, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> One finger, will post pic later.



I hope it's not the middle one?


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> One finger, will post pic later.



What did you do???


----------



## yesmandroc (Nov 12, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> What are you getting for a new bike? You could always buy a cheap rear wheel to get you through the rest of the season.



I'm getting a Specialized FSRxc. I'm not going to put money into my current bike right now. I bought it for under $300 and have been wearing it down for a few months. Who knows what's going to break next. I'd rather get the FSR sooner.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 12, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> I hope it's not the middle one?


no, ring finger


severine said:


> What did you do???


OTB'd into a stream


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 12, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> no, ring finger
> 
> OTB'd into a stream



Was that from the Mesh ride with Paul and I? Sorry, but that was funny as hell. It made it even funnier being only 40 degrees out.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 12, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Was that from the Mesh ride with Paul and I? Sorry, but that was funny as hell. It made it even funnier being only 40 degrees out.



Yes and now I have a bad finger to always remember it by:sad:


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 12, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Yes and now I have a bad finger to always remember it by:sad:



Wasn't that almost 2 months ago? Bummer your finger is still bugging you!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 12, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Wasn't that almost 2 months ago? Bummer your finger is still bugging you!



Yes it was, but I guess you are suppose to get a finger looked at right away after hurting it, I didn't until my physical last week(over a month after) and I am pretty much stuck with it how it is now. I am trying to upload pics, but getting error message.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## severine (Nov 13, 2009)

Dude, that sucks! Your doc said it's going to stay that way?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 13, 2009)

severine said:


> Dude, that sucks! Your doc said it's going to stay that way?



He said that is the worst case. X-rayed it and nothing broken, just swollen tissue. It moves and works fine with not pain, just can't straighten it out unless I force it and then it hurts.


----------



## severine (Nov 13, 2009)

Is it ligament damage? I guess as long as it works fine and doesn't hurt that's good.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 13, 2009)

o3jeff said:


>



Nice Jeff! 

Will it still fit in ski gloves or are you relegated to mittens this year?


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> He said that is the worst case. X-rayed it and nothing broken, just swollen tissue.



The ladies will really be after you now. It's all about girth. :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> The ladies will really be after you now. It's all about girth. :lol:



Plus it has a permanent curve to it now


----------



## Trev (Nov 23, 2009)

Elbow, Shoulder, Wrist, Calf, Forearm..hip yeap..  


Nothing major on the bike yet..  just the operator


----------

